#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  De smeekbede van Kumayl

## bukhari

Du'a Al-Kumayl
De smeekbede van Kumayl

Dit is de smeekbede die Al-Imam Ali ibn Abi Talib (vrede zij met hem)
leerde aan zijn volgeling Kumayl ibn Ziyad an-Nakhai die elke donderdag avond moet gelezen worden na het Maghrib gebed.


In de naam van Allah de Barmhartige de Genadevolle


O Allah,
ik vraag U bij Uw Genade, die alle dingen omvat, bij Uw Sterkte, waarmee U alle dingen domineert, waaronder alle dingen nederig en waarvoor alle dingen bescheiden zijn; bij Uw Onoverwinnelijkheid, waarmee U alle dingen overstelpt; bij Uw Macht, waaraan niets kan weerstaan; bij Uw Grootheid, die alle dingen heeft gevuld; bij Uw Gezag, dat boven alle dingen uitsteekt; bij Uw Aangezicht, dat blijft bestaan na de vernietiging van alle dingen; bij Uw Namen, die de grondvesten van alle dingen hebben gevuld; bij Uw Kennis, die alle dingen omsluit; en bij het Licht van Uw Aangezicht, waardoor alle dingen worden verlicht! O Licht! O Al-Heilige! O eerste van de eersten en Laatste van de laatsten! O Allah, vergeef me de zonden die bescherming verscheuren! O Allah, vergeef me de zonden die tegenspoed voortbrengen! O Allah, vergeef me de zonden die zegeningen wijzigen! O Allah, vergeef me de zonden die smeekbeden weerhouden! O Allah, vergeef me de zonden die alle hoop tempert! O Allah, vergeef me de zonden die beproevingen voortbrengen! O Allah, vergeef me elke zonde die ik begaan heb en elke fout die ik heb gemaakt! O Allah, ik zoek echt Uw nabijheid door herinnering aan U, ik zoek bemiddeling van U met Uzelf, en ik vraag U door Uw Milddadigheid me dichter bij Uw Genade te brengen, te zegenen met dankbaarheid aan U en me te bezielen met Uw herinnering. O Allah, ik vraag U met het vragen van iemand wiens gebrek extreem is, die U in moeilijkheden zijn nood heeft medegedeeld en wiens verlangen naar dat wat met U is intens is geworden. O Allah, waarlijk ik vraag U met het vragen van een onderdanige, vernederde en deemoedige man me verdraagzaamheid te tonen, genade met me te hebben en me voldaan en tevreden te maken met Uw voorziening en nederig in elke staat. O Allah, Groot is Uw Koninkrijk, Voornaam is Uw Wezen, Uw Vindingrijkheid is verborgen, Uw leiding is duidelijk, Uw Overheersing is allesomvattend, Uw macht is ononderbroken van uitwerking en vluchten uit Uw Domein is onmogelijk. O Allah, ik vind geen vergever voor mijn zonden, geen geheimhouder van mijn slechte daden, geen herleider van sommige van mijn slechte daden tot goede daden buiten U. Er is geen God buiten U! Glorie zij U, en U bent geprezen! Ik heb mezelf onrecht aangedaan, ik ben vermetel geweest in mijn onwetendheid en ik ben afhankelijk geweest van Uw constante herinnering aan mij en Uw Gunsten aan mij. O Allah, O mijn Beschermer! Hoeveel lelijke dingen hebt U verborgen! Hoeveel beproevingen hebt U afgeweerd! Hoeveel misstappen hebt U verwijderd! Hoeveel proeven hebt U afgewend! En hoeveel mooie lof, die ik onwaardig was, hebt U rond mij uitgespreid. O Allah, mijn misstappen zijn enorm, mijn slechte toestand is buitensporig, mijn handelingen zijn ontoereikend, mijn belemmeringen hebben me vastgesnoerd, mijn hooggespannen hoop heeft me weggehouden van mijn voordeel en deze wereld met zijn begoochelingen, mijn eigen ziel met haar eigen overtredingen en mij getreuzel hebben me bedrogen. O mijn Heer! Ik vraag U dus bij Uw Macht dat mijn slechte daden en handelingen mijn smeekbede aan U niet sluieren, me niet te onteren door de verborgen dingen. U kent mijn geheimen en haast U niet om mij te straffen voor wat ik heimelijk heb gedaan: mijn slechte daden in verborgenheid, mijn voortdurende onachtzaamheid, mijn onwetendheid, mijn talrijke passies en mijn vergeetachtigheid, en bij Uw Macht, O Allah, wees vriendelijk voor mij in alle toestanden en wees genadig met mij in alle zaken! Mijn Allah en mijn Heer! Is er iemand buiten U aan wie ik kan vragen, verzachting voor mijn droefenis en begrip voor mijn zaken? Mijn Allah en mijn Beschermer! Ik heb tegen mezelf een vonnis geveld, ik volgde de grillen van mijn eigen ziel en beschermde mezelf niet tegen mijn vijand, die me misleidde door de grillen van mijn ziel en daarin begunstigde het lot. Ik overschreed dus sommige van de barrires en overtrad sommige van Uw statuten en was ongehoorzaam aan sommige van Uw Bevelen. Zo het Uwe is het argument tegen mij in dit alles en ik heb geen argument in wat Uw lot door mij hierin ten uitvoer brengt; evenmin in wat Uw vonnis en Uw beproeving me oplegden. Nu heb ik me tot U gewend, mijn Allah, na mijn tekortkoming en mijn buitensporigheid ten opzichte van mezelf, mijn excuses aanbiedend, vol spijt, gebroken me verontschuldigend, vergiffenis vragend, berouw hebbend, toegevend, onderdanig, bekennend. Ik vind geen plaats om me te verstoppen voor dat wat door mij plaats vond en geen plaats om te vluchten om tot inkeer te komen, buiten Uw Aanvaarding van mijn excuses en Uw binnenhalen van mij in Uw Genade. O Allah, aanvaard dus mijn verontschuldigingen, heb Genade met de zwaarheid van mijn droefenis en bevrijd me van de spanning van mijn belemmeringen, Mijn Heer, heb genade met de zwakheid van mijn lichaam, de dunheid van mijn huid en de broosheid van mijn beenderen. O Gij die aanleiding gaf tot mijn schepping, aan de herinnering aan mij, tot de grootbrenging van mij, tot de goedheid voor mij, en tot de voeding van mij, geef me terwille van Uw vrijgevige scheppen van mij en Uw voorafgaande goedheid voor mij! Mijn Allah, mijn Meester en mijn Heer! Kan U Uzelf niet zien me kwellend met Uw Vuur nadat ik Uw Eenheid heb getuigd? Nadat Uw kennis mijn hart bevatte, het aandenken van U, dat mijn tong constant vermeld heeft en de liefde voor U waaraan mijn geest zich vastklemde? Na de eerlijkheid van mijn bekentenis en mijn smeekbede, nederig voor Uw Heerschap? Dit zijn verre van U! U bent veel te mild dat U zou folteren hem die U hebt gevoed, verbannen hem die U hebt opgebracht, wegjagen hem die U een verblijf hebt gegeven of aan beproevingen onderwerpen hem die U hebt gespaard en genade betoond. Ik wou dat ik wist, mijn Meester, mijn Allah en mijn Beschermer, of Gij het Vuur de kans zult geven van dominantie over gezichten neergebogen voor Uw Grootheid, tongen die eerlijk de betekenis van Uw Eenheid weergeven en u in lof dankend, harten die Uw Goddelijkheid betuigen door onderzoek, geesten die kennis van U bevatten totdat ze nederig zijn geworden en ledematen die zich haasten naar de plaatsen van Uw aanbidding in gehoorzaamheid en in onderworpenheid naar Uw Vergiffenis verzoeken. Geen dergelijke mening bestaat over U! Noch is ze geopperd - dank zij Uw Weldaad - O Al-Milddadige! Mijn Heer, en U kent mijn zwakheid tegenover een weinig van de beproevingen en straffen van deze wereld en tegenover de vonnissen die de dwalers overvallen, ofschoon dit beproevingen en vonnissen van korte duur zijn, met klein bestaan en welker periode voorbijsnelt. Zo, hoe kan ik de beproeving van de volgende wereld doorstaan en de grote vonnissen die zich daarin voordoen? Want dat is een beproeving van lange duur, welker positie van stand blijft, en wiens slachtoffers geen uitstel krijgen, want ze is enkel het gevolg van Uw Toorn, Uw Wraak en Uw Woede, en deze kunnen niet worden afgehouden door de hemelen en de aarde. Mijn Meester, wat dus met mij? Want ik ben Uw zwakke, lage, nederige, geschonden en miserabele dienaar. Mijn Heer! Mijn Heer! Mijn Meester! Mijn Beschermer! Voor welk der dingen zou ik klagen bij U en voor welk zou ik treuren en wenen? Voor de pijn en strengheid van de bestraffing? Of voor de lengte en duur van de beproeving? Als U me dus onderwerpt aan de straf met Uw vijanden, en me verzamelt met de mensen van Uw beproeving en me scheidt van Uw vrienden en heiligen en veronderstel dan, mijn Allah, mijn Meester, mijn Beschermer en mijn Heer, dat ik in staat ben Uw kastijding te doorstaan, hoe kan ik de scheiding van U doorstaan? En veronderstel dat ik in staat ben de hitte van Uw Vuur te doorstaan, hoe kan ik het uithouden niet naar Uw Milddadigheid te staren? Of hoe kan ik dwalen in het Vuur, terwijl mijn hoop Uw vergiffenis is? Dus bij Uw Macht, mijn Meester en mijn Beschermer, zweer ik eerlijk, als U me zonder spraak achterlaat, zal ik voor U treuren vanuit het midden van de bewoners van het Vuur met de geweeklaag van de hoopvolle; ik zal naar U roepen met de roep van deze die roepen om hulp; ik zal voor U wenen met het geween van de beroofde; en ik zal U vragen, Waar bent U, O Sponsor van de gelovigen, O Doel van de hoop van Uw kenners! O Hulp van dezen die hulp zoeken, O Vriend van de harten van de eerlijken, en O Allah van al de wereldbewoners! Kan U Zelf niet zien - Glorie met U mijn Allah, en alle lof is aan U - de stem vanuit het Vuur horende van een slaaf overgegeven aan U, daar opgesloten door zijn overtredingen, in doodsangst lijdend onder de foltering door zijn ongehoorzaamheid, en vastgehouden binnen de grenzen door zijn zonden en misdaden, terwijl hij treurt voor U met het geweeklaag van iemand die hoopt op Uw Genade, naar U roept met de tong van dezen die Uw Eenheid getuigen en U smeken bij Uw Heerschap? Mijn Beschermer, zo waarom zou hij blijven in de tuchtiging terwijl hij hoop heeft naar Uw vorige Genadigheid? Of hoe zou het Vuur hem kwellen, terwijl hij Uw Barmhartigheid en Genade verwacht? Of hoe zouden de vlammen hem verbranden, terwijl U zijn stem hoort en zijn plaats ziet? Of hoe zou het gekreun hem omringen, terwijl U zijn zwakheid kent? Of hoe zou hij krampachtig samentrekken, terwijl U zijn eerlijkheid kent? Of hoe zouden de wachters hem folteren, terwijl hij naar u uitroept, O Heer!? Of hoe zou hij hopen naar Uw Genade om eruit bevrijd te worden, terwijl U hem erin aan zijn lot overlaat? Dit zijn verre van U! Dat is niet wat verwacht wordt van U, noch wat bekend is van Uw Genade; noch is het gelijkend aan de goedheid en vriendelijkheid die U getoond hebt aan dezen die van Uw Eenheid getuigen. Zo ik verklaar met zekerheid dat was het niet voor wat U hebt uitgevaardigd betreffende de tuchtiging en Uw loochenaars en wat U hebt verordend betreffende de eeuwige verblijfplaats van dezen die hardnekkig weerstand bieden, dan zou U het gehele Vuur koel en veilig maken, en niemand zou er een rustplaats of een tehuis in vinden. Maar U - Heilig zijn Uw Namen - hebt gezworen dat U het zult opvullen met de ongelovigen, zowel jinn als mensen, en dat Gij degenen die hardnekkig weigeren er voor altijd in zult plaatsen. En U - Groots is Uw Lof - zei in het begin, en was Gracieus door vriendelijkheid als een gunst: Wat!? Is hij die een ongelovige was gelijk aan hem die geloofde? Ze zijn niet aan elkaar gelijk. Mijn Allah en mijn Meester! Ik vraag U dus bij de kracht die U mij hebt toebedeeld en de beslissing die U hebt genomen en opgelegd en door dewelke U hebt overwonnen degene over wie ze ten uitvoer werd gebracht - dat -U me vergeve in deze nacht en op dit uur elke overtreding die ik heb begaan, elk zonde die ik heb begaan, elk slechte zaak die ik heb verstopt, elke dwaasheid die ik heb begaan - of ik die verstopte of verkondigde - elke slechte handeling die U de Nobele Schrijvers hebt doen optekenen, dezen die U hebt aangeduid om te waken over elke handeling van mij en die U, tezamen met mijn ledematen, als getuigen tegen mezelf hebt gemaakt. En U bent Uzelf de Waarnemer van mij van vanachter hen, en de Getuige van wat voor hen verborgen is, maar door Uw Genade verstopt is en door Uw Barmhartigheid gesluierd is, en ik vraag U dat U me bedeelt met een overvloedig aandeel van al het goede dat U neerzendt, vriendelijkheid die U schenkt, goedheid die U ontvouwt, voorziening die U uitspreidt, zonde die U vergeeft of fout die U bedekt. Mijn Heer! Mijn Heer! Mijn Heer! Mijn Allah! Mijn Meester! Mijn Beschermer! Eigenaar van mijn slavernij! O Hij in wiens Hand mijn voorlok zich bevindt! O Hij die mijn beproeving en ellende kent! O Hij die zich bewust is van mijn armoede en behoeftigheid! Mijn Heer! Mijn Heer! Mijn Heer! Ik vraag U bij Uw Waarheid, Uw Heiligheid en de grootste van Uw Eigenschappen en Namen, dat U mijn momenten tijdens de nacht en de dag opvult met Uw herinnering en gekoppeld aan Uw dienst en mijn handelingen aanvaardbaar voor U, zodat mijn handelingen en gebeden alle een lange reeks vormen en mijn bezigheid met Uw dienst eeuwigdurend. Mijn Meester! O Hij waarvan ik afhankelijk ben! O Hij bij wie ik klaag over mijn toestand! Mijn Heer! Mijn Heer! Mijn Heer! Versterk mijn ledematen in uw dienst, versterk mijn ribben in vastberadenheid en bedeel me met ernstigheid in mijn vrees voor U en continuteit in mijn verbonden- zijn met Uw dienst, zodat ik me vlot kan bewegen naar U in de strijdperken van de eersten, me naar U haasten tussen de vooraanstaanden, hevig verlangen naar Uw nabijheid tussen de fervent verlangende, dicht naar U bewegen met de nabijheid van de eerlijke, U vrezen met de vrees van deze die vast overtuigd zijn en samenscharen met de gelovers in Uw nabijheid. O Allah! Wie het slechte voor mij verlangt - verlang het voor hem! En wie me misleidt - misleid hem! En maak van mij n van de meest excellente van Uw dienaren die delen in de beste beloning van U, de dichtstbijzijnde in positie tot U en de meest uitverkorene van hen in nabijheid tot U. Want dit kan niet verworven worden tenzij door Uw Weldaad. Voorzie me genereus door Uw Milddadigheid, neig naar mij toe met Uw Pracht en bescherm me met Uw Genade! Laat mijn tong U constant herinneren en mijn hart geboeid zijn door Uw liefde! Wees vriendelijk met mij door mij gunstig te beantwoorden, verklaar mijn misstappen nietig en vergeef mijn uitglijden! Want U hebt Uw aanbidding bevolen voor Uw dienaren, hen bevolen van smeekbeden tot U te richten en hen verzekerd dat ze beantwoord zouden worden. Dus naar U, mijn Heer, heb ik mijn hand uitgestoken. Dus bij Uw Macht, willig mijn smeekbede in en doe me mijn verlangens verkrijgen! Verbreek niet als het U belieft, mijn hoop, en bespaar mij het slechte van mijn vijanden van tussen de jinn en de mensen! O Hij wiens acceptatie snel is verkregen! Vergeef hem die niets bezit dan smeekbeden, want U doet wat U wilt. O Hij wiens naam een remedie is, wiens herinnering een verzorging is, en wiens gehoorzaamheid Rijkdom is! Heb genade met hem wiens kapitaal hoop is en wiens wapen tranen zijn! O Bron van zegeningen! O Afstoter van tegenspoed! O Licht van degenen die eenzaam in duisternis zijn ! O Kenner die nooit is onderwezen! Zegen Mohammed en Mohammeds nakomelingen en doe met mij wat waardig is voor U! En Allah zegene Zijn boodschapper en de Heilige Imams uit zijn nageslacht en geve hen overvloedige vrede!

Tweede uitgave: 2004 - 1425H


Du'a_Al-Kumayl
Vertaling en vormgeving door mevr. S. Verbeek ([email protected])
www.s-i-r.nl

----------


## nefissa

Masha'Allah, ik vind dit een prachtige dou'a.

----------


## bukhari

Asslam Alaikum beste Nafissa,

Mijn excuses voor het late reactie omdat ik jaren lang niet meer actief geweest bent op Maroc.nl. Woon aantal jaren in Engeland en het is langzamerhand ontgaan. 

Ja het is inderdaad een van de mooiste Dou's. Als je op onderstaande link aanklikt zul je het ook heel mooi recitatie horen en mee lezen in het Arabish en vertaald in het Engels. Als je eenmal geluisterd hebt, is het niet weg te denken uit je leven.







Extra uitleg in het Engels :grote grijns: ua'a Kumayl -taught by Imam Ali(as) كومال 

ORIGIN OF THE DU'A Kumayl Ibn Ziyad Nakha'i was a confidant amongst the companions of Imam Ali Ibn Abi Talib (as.) and this sublime Du'a was first heard from the beautiful, though anguished, voice of Imam Ali.
According to Allama Majlisi (on whom be Allah's Mercy) Kumayl had attended an assembly in the Mosque at Basra which was addressed by Imam Ali in the course of which the night of the 15th of Shaban was mentioned. Imam Ali said-"Whosoever keeps awake in devoutness on this night and recites the Du'a of Prophet Khizr, undoubtedly that person's supplication will be responded to and granted. When the assembly at the Mosque had dispersed, Kumayl called at the house where Imam Ali was staying, and requested him to acquaint him with Prophet Khizr's "Du'a". Imam Ali asked Kumayl to sit down, record and memorise the "Du'a" which Imam Ali dictated to Kumayl.
Imam Ali then advised Kumayl to recite this "Du'a" on the eve of (i.e. evening preceding) every Friday, or once a month or at least once in every year so that, added Imam Ali, "Allah may protect thee from the evils of the enemies and the plots contrived by impostors. O' Kumayl! in consideration of thy companionship and understanding, I grant thee this honour of entrusting this "Du'a" to thee."

----------

